# Help, can't start my van w/Viper alarm model 211HV



## 3vwfamily (Aug 4, 2009)

About an hour ago I started up and pulled my VW eurovan (equipped w/viper sys installed but Best Buy about two years ago)) out my garage and parked it in front of my house to mow grass. I just now tried to start and nothing happens when key is turned, it's dead, however all system like A/C, and windows work fine when key is turned on. I am certain that something w/the Viper alrm is disabling the engine. Van started fine the first time. I keep locking and unlocking vehicle and have tried pressing the reset button under steering column. is there any way to override the system? I tried "disabling the system without the transmitter " as described in page 9 of my Viper owner's guide with no luck. I'm having visions of having to get it towed to Best Buy over something a simple as an alarm system. Please help if you can. Thanks. Oh by the way I did not lock the van when I parked on street, didn't even use the remote today.
Thanks Stu


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

3VWfamily,
Welcome to the forum.
If you have replaced the battery or disconnected it for storage then the remote probably became un programmed. In witch case you would just need to reprogram the remotes.

It has been a while for me however Lee should be stopping by anytime now.....


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think he is saying it won't even start with the key and with the system in valet mode. The alarm system should never prevent key starting unless it is armed.

It could be the alarm system/install or a problem with the car's starter, ignition switch, or wiring. Trouble is if you take it to the alarm installer he will say it is the car.. and if you take it to the auto dealer he will say it's the alarm. Neither will likely want to do the basic troubleshooting to determine which it is. That is why I always install my own anymore so I will know where to look in this kind of situation. So unless you are 100% sure which is the problem you need to take it to a mech you trust who knows electrical systems. If you really trust the alarm installer you might have him look at it... but if it turns out to be a car issue he will likely charge you labor. Same for the auto dealer if it turns out to be the alarm. This is a tough one if you can't do a little troubleshooting yourself....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

look under the dash to see if you might have snagged a line on your foot by accident. If not, call best buy and get a geek squad guy out there who can troubleshoot.

From your car starting, then not started something came loose or broke, otherwise it would be a random spuratic problem.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If you disable the alarm system the auto should start, this is either done by over ridding the system or completely disconnecting it. In witch case the starter kill relay will be disabled, enabling you to start it. I would not recommend going back to best buy as they will say the warranty is up for the labor, their people are not really tech's in any way shape or form. Other than they say so, best bet find a local shop that does car audio. Maybe bring them lunch(after they have fixed the problem), befriend them let them know in a sense that you need somebody whom you can trust with your auto. This will establish a working relationship as most good privately owned shops make there money from repeat customers. Best buy will for sure say it is a mechanical error and if they even offer to fix it will charge you an arm and a leg.
Good luck post back.


----------



## 3vwfamily (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of your input on this. I had the van towed to a mechanic I know well who works primarily on VW's. He's going to look at mechanical problems such as starter, ignition switch, and more as well as the alarm system. I will pass this information here on to him. Thanks.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

This should work out fine if you have a decent mech, which it sounds like you do. The troubleshooting is pretty straightforward.... just see where you don't have voltages where/when you should and see what is in the circuit that could cause the interruption. Good luck!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cool!
VWFamily keep us informed!! Again Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

